# I'm really in love with the beautiful painting



## Sveta Rem (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm really in love with the beautiful painting of this artist. So much sunlight and air in his art. 
Look at this. What is your opinion? https://gunazaart.com/


----------



## Sveta Rem (Apr 2, 2018)

One of his beautiful works ...
Vitaly Gunaza, "In the old town, morning"


----------



## Daniela455 (Jun 2, 2018)

It's good that you love him. You always have to feel love for what you do


----------



## Daniela455 (Jun 2, 2018)

Omg,it's so beautiful... i'm in love 2!!


----------



## sara455 (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm in love, it's amazing


----------



## cocomecoco (Jul 6, 2018)

Morning sunlight is always the best light to work with.


----------



## pastelartprints (Sep 5, 2018)

If I could give these guys more than 5 stars I would. great work done.


----------

